# Suggestion



## Catch22 (Jan 15, 2009)

Seeing as nobody's an expert on every aircraft that we model, and just the sheer number of versions of each aircraft can be very difficult to wrap one's head around, how about we make a bunch of guides as to what the differences are from version to version of different aircraft?

For example, I could do the F4U, as it's one of the few planes that I know really well. I would make a topic, and each post in that topic would be a breakdown of the main visual characteristics of a version. For instance, look at the "What's On The Workbench" thread, and look at my post about the differences between the F4U-1A and -1D. Something like that, but more indepth. I could do the F4U-1 in the next few days if you guys like the idea. It might be too much work for one person to do one plane, like the Bf 109, but for most planes only one person would need to do it.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, some general painting conventions should be included as well. I know that gets hard for German planes though.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2009)

Good idea Catch...be a bit of work though! Alot of shady areas too between production batches, field mods, etc, especially in some of the Luftwaffe aircraft, but that could be noted as such.
I could help with the Focke-Wulf Fw 190, Bf 109, and a few others.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 15, 2009)

It wouldn't have to be really in-depth, it would just be what the main visual differences were between the different versions of the plane.


----------



## Venganza (Jan 15, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Seeing as nobody's an expert on every aircraft that we model, and just the sheer number of versions of each aircraft can be very difficult to wrap one's head around, how about we make a bunch of guides as to what the differences are from version to version of different aircraft?
> 
> For example, I could do the F4U, as it's one of the few planes that I know really well. I would make a topic, and each post in that topic would be a breakdown of the main visual characteristics of a version. For instance, look at the "What's On The Workbench" thread, and look at my post about the differences between the F4U-1A and -1D. Something like that, but more indepth. I could do the F4U-1 in the next few days if you guys like the idea. It might be too much work for one person to do one plane, like the Bf 109, but for most planes only one person would need to do it.



Good idea, Catch22. I could do the IL-2, if anyone's interested. I'm no expert, but I've got quite a lot of reference material on this Soviet Bird.

Venganza


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2009)

A very good idea Catch, that would prove helpful, especially for beginners or, like me, someone who only knows the basics about a particular type, such as the Corsair.
I'm prepared to do a couple or three, such as Spit, Mossie, Lanc etc., but it'll be a while before I can start.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's good to see people like the idea! I understand it is a lot of work, but it's a way for everyone to contribute really. I should be able to get started tomorrow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Brilliant ideas all of you chaps....carry on!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

I like it... I can go ahead and sticky them as well, that way the reference material doesnt get lost...


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds good Dan! Thanks!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Would you guys prefer a PDF or just a normal thread? I was thinking of just doing a thread.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 16, 2009)

i might get something good


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a normal thread will do just fine mate!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah great idea Cory! 

Its certainly easy to get baffled by all the small details, understanding the fundamentals is the most important thing!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Yeah great idea Cory!
> 
> Its certainly easy to get baffled by all the small details, understanding the fundamentals is the most important thing!



It sure is!....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 17, 2009)

Great idea Mate!

I'm keen for doing the 109


----------



## Venganza (Jan 17, 2009)

Catch22, I don't know if you explicitly said it (perhaps it's understood since this thread is under the Modeling Forum), but I think it might be good to not only provide information about the real plane, but also info about any kits, accessories, decals, etc. we know about, especially if we know about them firsthand. This could certainly save a lot a people a lot of heartache when it comes to trying to pick out which kit in which scale is the most accurate, cheapest, easiest to build, etc. Information about accessories (PE sets, resin updates and conversion kits) and decals will also help people in doing a particular version of a plane.

Venganza


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2009)

I can certainly also cover that. The thing is, there are lots of reviews around the internet, so it almost doesn't need to be done, do you know what I mean? I guess I could just collect all of the good reviews in one place.


----------



## Venganza (Jan 18, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> I can certainly also cover that. The thing is, there are lots of reviews around the internet, so it almost doesn't need to be done, do you know what I mean? I guess I could just collect all of the good reviews in one place.



Yes, I was thinking that also, about Internet reviews, but since we're trying to have the information in one place, this might be the place to put our own personal kit reviews about whatever plane we've anointed ourself as "expert" over. Not a requirement, by any means, but useful information to go along with whatever else we know about the plane.

Venganza


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like you're onto a winner Cory! Good on ya, what a great idea!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Vengaza, yeah, sounds good. I know for me, personally, I've only really built one model Corsair, just three of the same one really. I'm going to build the Trumpeter though, for the next Group Build, so by then I'll be able to get a review together.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 18, 2009)

How about the person doing the particular aircraft could instead of doing reviews for the kits available (Which as Cory pointed out has mostly already be done) Gather a list of all available kits avaible in the main scales(1/72,1/48,1/32) and if they'd like to go into abit of detail about the kit?

Eg:For the Bf-109E 1/72

1.Hasegawa Bf-109 E-4 "Wick" Recessed panel lines
2.Airfix Bf-109E ,Raised detail
3.Academy Bf-109E 3/4 "Heinz Bar" with Kettenkrad,recessed lines
4.ICM Bf-109 
5.Heller

etc etc etc

Also possibly include boxart of those kits?(I could help you out Cory with a few 1/72 Corsair boxarts)

Anyway Its a great idea mate!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah Daniel, that's more what I had in mind with post 18. It's mostly already been done, though there is the odd kit that hasn't been reviewed for some reason, and this would be a good place for that.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure with help from members on here we'd be able to find out what quite a few kits are like


----------



## Venganza (Jan 18, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> How about the person doing the particular aircraft could instead of doing reviews for the kits available (Which as Cory pointed out has mostly already be done) Gather a list of all available kits avaible in the main scales(1/72,1/48,1/32) and if they'd like to go into abit of detail about the kit?
> 
> Eg:For the Bf-109E 1/72
> 
> ...



That's a good idea, 109. In the case of the IL-2, this kit list has already been done in 1/72nd scale on the Modelling the Aircraft of the Soviet VVS  site. I could either reproduce the list here (have to check with them to see if that's Kosher) or provide the link. The 1/48th list is easy, and the 1/32nd list even easier (none, unfortunately).

Venganza


----------

